# We yell, "Light 'dem cherries!" before L+S. What do you yell?



## Scotty10 (Feb 21, 2016)

What do you proclaim before you put on the lights and sirens?

My partner and I were initially saying stupid things like, "We should probably put on the lights for this call." or "It's a chest pain, you should put on the lights and sirens."

Then we watched the hit hollywood blockbuster "Lets Be Cops" where they said, "Light them cherries up." aaaand now that's what we yell.

Do you have any other great sayings?

...If not, you should get your life together.

"LIGHT 'DEM CHERRIES!!"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2016)

"Great, I have to listen to the sirens for the 20 minute response to this call". That's about my normal response for responding lights and sirens.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 21, 2016)

"Dammitt"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2016)

I would lose my sh*t if someone said "light them cherries up" more than once in my truck. 

#kiddingnotkidding
#dontbeadouche


----------



## cprted (Feb 21, 2016)

"Ugh, another trumped up code 3 call."


----------



## Flying (Feb 21, 2016)

Most of the time nothing, if it's a serious butt clenching call:
**** **** **** damn **** why


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2016)

...


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nothing. I just turn them on.
If a call is serious enough to warrant lights and sirens, whoever is driving knows to turn them on. It doesn't warrant a "proclamation".

Neither of us pitch a tent from driving emergent either.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Neither of us pitch a tent from driving emergent either.


Would raise a lot of questions about you if that happened


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Would raise a lot of questions about you if that happened


I could just tuck and tape. You never know.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2016)

A loud sigh followed by grumblings of an incomprehensible nature. 

Except "code three to stage." That elicits a tirade generally.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I could just tuck and tape. You never know.



Its a proven effect, just ask any 16 year old boy. 



Tigger said:


> Except "code three to stage." That elicits a tirade generally.



Code 3 to stage? I never get why people do that. Why not just drive normal until the scene is clear, then upgrade and shut down as you come up on scene.

Like others have said, I would go nuts if someone yelled "Light 'dem cherries". They would get that WTF did you just say look from me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Its a proven effect, just ask any 16 year old boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Code 3 to stage? I never get why people do that. Why not just drive normal until the scene is clear, then upgrade and shut down as you come up on scene.


Please tell my partner that


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Please tell my partner that



She rolls code to stage?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> She rolls code to stage?


Yes. I have told her many times not to but she is stubborn. She likes staging right around the corner from the call location where as I like staging a decent way away.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yes. I have told her many times not to but she is stubborn. She likes staging right around the corner from the call location where as I like staging a decent way away.



I just drive normal and monitor fire. When I hear the scene is clear then I'll upgrade to code 3 and shut down as I'm rolling up on scene.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I just drive normal and monitor fire. When I hear the scene is clear then I'll upgrade to code 3 and shut down as I'm rolling up on scene.


That's what I did when I was an EMT. You should stop avoiding me and work a shift with me


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's what I did when I was an EMT. You should stop avoiding me and work a shift with me



Ok couple things. 1) your partner never takes a day off and 2) every time I've picked up your shift, you magically have something come up where you need to take the day off. What gives bro?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Ok couple things. 1) your partner never takes a day off and 2) every time I've picked up your shift, you magically have something come up where you need to take the day off. What gives bro?


I'm scared of commitment


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2016)

They tell me to drive emergent, I drive emergent. Realllll slow. But still, I value my jobs and play by the rules.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 23, 2016)

Scotty10 said:


> "LIGHT 'DEM CHERRIES!!"



I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 23, 2016)

I usually sigh or groan.  You must not work in a 911 system if going L+S excites you.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 23, 2016)

"Yay, 5 minutes of driving with flashing lights and deafening noise for my already shot ears and tired eyes."


----------



## Ruamkatanyu (Mar 9, 2016)

Thai's go lights and sirens for everything.


----------



## Summit (Mar 10, 2016)

"Do we have to turn the sirens on? Can't we just use the lights? Yea? Well screw the policy!"


----------



## Mills2297 (Mar 14, 2016)

Its actually pretty funny if we get a priority 1 call we always say before we leave " time to go loud and blinky"


----------



## EMT707 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is a troll post right?


----------



## hyounis (Jul 2, 2016)

We usually just go. On occasion, I will randomly say, "Pork it, Margaret!" (sarcastically) and him and I just die. 
It helps make light of the situation before we are on scene; keeps up from getting too wound up.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

This morning it was something along the lines of "Why didn't dispatch give this call to 202? They were available in quarters before we were!"


----------

